# Problem running NBA live 08



## Fingersplit (May 21, 2007)

I just bought NBA live 08 and every time I try to run it, it is just a black screen and the game stops responding.. I have checked, and I meet the system requirements! What can I do?


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

check you meet the requirements using this link: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## Fingersplit (May 21, 2007)

Thats the site I used.. I passed everything with good margin!:s


----------



## Fingersplit (May 21, 2007)

CPU
Minimum: 1.3 GHz Intel Pentium 4 (2.4 GHz Intel Pentium 4 for Windows Vista)
You Have: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
PASS 
CPU Speed
Minimum: 1.3 GHz
You Have: 2.21 GHz Performance Rated at 3.50 GHz
PASS 
System RAM
Minimum: 256 MB (512 MB for Windows Vista)
You Have: 2.0 GB
PASS 
Operating System
Minimum: Microsoft Windows XP SP2, Windows 2000 SP4, or Windows Vista
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
PASS 
Video Card
Minimum: DirectX 9.0c-compatible video card (ATI Radeon 8500+ / NVIDIA GeForce 3Ti+ / Intel 915+)
You Have: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO (GeForce 7900 GT/GTO)
PASS 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 3.0

Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.11.6921
FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.	
DirectX Version
Minimum: 9.0c
You Have: 9.0c
PASS 
Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: Realtek AC'97 Audio
PASS 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10.0.5770
FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.	
Free Disk Space
Minimum: 3.8 GB
You Have: 82.5 GB
PASS 
DVD
Minimum: Yes
You Have: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A
PASS, but the Speed could NOT be analyzed.


----------



## Fingersplit (May 21, 2007)

bump


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you tried setting the desktop resolution to *1024x768* before launching the game?
Maybe try the Nvidia ForceWare 169.28 beta video drivers.


----------



## Fingersplit (May 21, 2007)

Well the desktop is on 1024x768 ..
And when I install that driver, it says it might harm my computer and that windows recommends that I should stop the installation..


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

It's a beta video card driver.....you can either ignore the warning or don't install the driver.
I'm using that driver version with no problems whatsoever....in Windows XP (32 bit) and Vista Ultimate (64bit).


----------

